

HN Paris Meetup: First event mid-July, help us bootstrap - sylvinus
http://parishackers.org

======
dmitri1981
Congrats and good luck. Feel free to contact coderholic or myself for any
advice. We set up exactly a year ago in London and now have close to 1000
members. Also, you may want to let Jonathan Nelson know about your meetup. He
is in contact with most HN meetups around the world and is a top bloke.

~~~
tbassetto
Thanks! I'll contact Jonathan.

------
sylvinus
There is actually a doodle to decide what the best date would be for everyone:
<http://www.doodle.com/abqr32qk27k7pucp>

------
floriancargoet
Nice to see that in Paris! I will be there.

------
ronnix
I'll try to be there too!

------
tonyskn
It was about time!

------
jerome_etienne
+1 will be there

------
shinuza
I'll be there!

------
fireantology
Cool!

------
samkiller18
will show

